# DISCUSS: Favorite Clock Towers



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Torre dos Clérigos, Porto, POR*








*PORTO
City hall*








*Building*


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Frankfurt, RheinMain Center:









wikipedia


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Petrovaradin Fortress (Novi Sad, Serbia)*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Subotica (Serbia)*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Kalemegdan (Belgrade, Serbia)*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Mogilev city hall, BY*









*Vitebsk city hall, BY*

















*Vitebsk train station*









*Minsk city hall*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Mainz cathedral, GER*

















*Passau city hall*









*Speyer clocktower*









*Jever clocktower*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Tribune Tower - Oakland CA*


Oakland Tribune Tower at Tribune Tower by Markus Spiering, on Flickr

*Ferry Building at Embarcadero - San Francisco*


San Francisco Ferry Building by Ian Rawlinson, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Banque et Caisse d'Épargne de l'État headquarters on Place de Metz, Luxembourg City, LU*









*The railway station of Metz on the Général de Gaulle square, FR*


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

*Some Latin America:*

Rio de Janeiro, Estação Central do Brasil:








wikipedia


Buenos Aires, Torre Monumental:








wikipedia


Lima, Torre Alemana:








wikipedia


San Juan/Rio Piedras, Torre de la UPR








wikipedia


Iquique, Torre del Reloj








wikipedia


Pachuca (Mexico), Reloj Monumental de Pachuca










Caracas, Torre del Reloj de la Universidad Central de Venezuela








wikipedia


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre delle Ore or Torre dell'Orologio*
Lucca, Toscana, Italy

Lucca by Giancarlo Foto4U

fabcom_20170707_211328 by fabcom

Torre delle Ore, with an height of 50 meters, is the tallest of a group of 130 "medieval towers" present in the city of Lucca. Its construction dates back to the 13th century and it belonged to the most well-known families of Lucca such as Quartigiani, Diversi, Cristofani, Sesmondi and Ceci.

In 1390, the first clock was installed which marked the hours with the simple striking of a bell; the clock-face was applied one century later. Following various modifications to the works through the centuries, in 1752, Lucca commissioned to construct a modern clockwork. 











https://500px.com/photo/116175769/lucca-italy-by-robert-mehlan

The hours are sounded in the Roman style (from one to six) and chimed by the largest bell, while the quarter-hours are sounded by the two smaller bells. Still today, after climbing the 207 steps of the wooden stairs to the peak to admire the rooftops and towers of the city of Lucca and the surrounding mountains, it is possible to observe the eighteenth-century manually wound clockwork of the public clock, which is one of the most interesting, and still functioning specimens in Europe.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Poland*

*Town hall tower, Kraków*









*Town hall, Gdańsk *









*Railway station, Gdańsk *

















*Town hall, Wroclaw*

















*Royal Castle, Warsaw*









*Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*City Hall - Minneapolis*


Minneapolis City Hall Clock Tower by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre del Filarete (Castello Sforzesco or Sforza Castle) *
Milano, Lombardia, Italy










https://www.flickr.com/photos/franco55/42063481095/sizes/h/










https://500px.com/photo/275121025/flowers-before-castello-sforzesco-by-gerard-van-den-akker










https://500px.com/photo/275118039/castello-sforzesco-by-gerard-van-den-akker

Given its distinctive and recognisable shape, the tower, which owes its name to the architect Antonio Averulino, also known as il Filarete, has become one of the symbols of the ancient Milan. The tower that Averulino designed in 1452 was elegant and embellished with marble inserts, however his plans were executed by local architects, who lacked the imagination of their Tuscan counterpart. Less than a century after its completion in 1521, the tower, which had been converted into a gunpowder magazine, collapsed. The current edifice is the result of a tireless study of the available documents and iconography, by Italian architect Luca Beltrami, in order to reconstruct the tower as faithfully to the Renaissance original. Beltrami also inserted a clock into the top cubic section of the tower, whose radiant sun motif was inspired by the Sforza family coat of arms.


Milano - il castello sforzesco by Giancarlo Monti




Filarete By Night by Matteo Sanarico

BRIEF HISTORY OF THE SFORZA CASTLE 

The Sforza Castle takes its name from a powerful family who lived there, but they weren't the structure's first inhabitants. The original castle was built in the 14th century by the Lord of Milan, Galeazzo Visconti. After Galeazzo built the castle, later Visconti rulers expanded it, making it larger and more imposing. It was their palace, and a symbol of their power. Therefore, when their power fell, the castle fell with it: the Lord of Milan died without an immediate heir. The people of Milan seized control and ousted the Visconti family entirely and they turned the Duchy of Milan into the Golden Ambrosian Republic, turned out to be a short experiment in representative government. As the city of Venice attacked Milan, a warlord named Francesco Sforza rose to power as the city's savior. 

Either way, Francesco Sforza got the city's senate to recognize him as the new Duke of Milan: the Sforza dynasty had begun. The "new" castle was built in the 15th century. Following Francesco Sforza's example, later Sforza dukes and duchesses continued the practice of expanding upon the castle and filling it with the highest quality of Renaissance art and architecture. Numerous local artists were commissioned over the years to complete the decorations, and Francesco's son Ludovico even commissioned famous artists such as Leonardo da Vinci and Donato Bramante.

Today, the castle -which is one of the largest citadels in Europe- hosts a series of civic museums ranging from ancient and Egyptian art to paintings, musical instruments and 21st century furniture. The art gallery displays works by some famous Italian artists such as Mantegna, Giovanni Bellini e Antonello da Messina. Among them a real masterpiece: the 'Pietà Rondanini', an unfinished sculpture by Michelangelo on which he worked in the last years of his life.

77489627


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Trieste City Hall*
Trieste, Friuli Venezia Giulia, Italy




Trieste - Piazza Unità d'Italia by Hernesto

Designed by architect Giuseppe Bruni, Trieste's City Hall was built in late 19th century on the site previously occupied by the Magistrate's Palace and the Loggia with a bell tower, for use by the city council with a gallery for the public. The eclectic style facade gives the building a monumental grandeur, forming a beautiful scenic backdrop of a stage, open to the sea.





Piazza Unita' d'Italia - Trieste - Town Hall by Alex Demitri










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimhaz/23841961639/sizes/h/

Torre dell'orologio _8825 by aurelio candido

The clock tower rises from the central section with two bronze Moors that locals call "Michez and Jachez striking the hours". The two wings complete the building in a tight game of fornices and chiaroscuro.











https://500px.com/photo/212842961/urban-dream-6-by-videophotoart-com

While in 1938, from a stage in front of the Palace, dictator Benito Mussolini announced the promulgation of the Fascist racial laws in Italy; in the 1954, when the WW2 was over, from the central balcony of the Palace itself the President of the new Italian Republic, Luigi Einaudi, together with Mayor of Trieste ,Gianni Bartoli, greeted a square crowded with people celebrating the return of Italy to Trieste.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Czech Republic 

St. Vitus Cathedral*









*Church of st. Nicholas on the Lesser Town Square*









*Lord’s Birth Church*


















*Krumlov Castle*

















*Brno City Hall*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Senatorio (Rome Town Hall) at Capitoline Hill*
Roma, Lazio, Italy








https://500px.com/photo/139863543/piazza-del-campidoglio-roma-italia-2015-by-hanna-astephan

The Palazzo Senatorio is located on the Capitoline Hill, between the Forum and the Campus Martius. The Capitoline Hill is one of the seven hills of Rome. The word Capitolium first meant the temple of Jupiter Optimus Maximus later built here, and afterwards it was used for the whole hill, thus Mons Capitolinus. The Capitolium was regarded by the Romans as "indestructible", and was adopted as a symbol of "eternity". The Capitoline Hill, however, contains ancient ground-level ruins, as they are almost entirely covered up by Medieval and Renaissance palaces that surround a piazza, "Piazza del Campidoglio", a significant urban plan designed by Michelangelo.




















The Palazzo Senatorio, built during the 13th and 14th centuries, stands atop the Tabularium, which had once housed the archives of ancient Rome. It now houses the Roman city hall, after having been converted into a residence by architect Giovanni Battista Piranesi for the Senator Abbondio Rezzonico. Its double ramp of stairs was designed by Michelangelo. The upper part of the facade was designed by Michelangelo with colossal corinthian pilasters harmonizing with the two other buildings. Its bell-tower, which presents a clock, was designed by Martino Longhi the Elder and built between 1578 and 1582. Its current facade was built by Giacomo della Porta and Girolamo Rainaldi.











https://500px.com/photo/120922559/cordonata-by-csilla-zelko










https://500px.com/photo/256106119/piazza-del-campidoglio-by-antoni-figueras










https://500px.com/photo/130316131/visioni-michelangiolesche-by-massimo-cuomo


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Dom in Trier, Germany:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Belgium

Antwerp*









*Bruges*









*Leuven*









*Mons*









*Comines*









*Gent*

















*Aalst*


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Ridderzaal: used as ballroom and banquet hall by the counts of Holland, The Hague. (13th century)


De Ridderzaal, The Haque, The Netherlands by Jan Pleiter, on Flickr




St. Jacobschurch of The Hague: with not one, nor two, nor four, but six clocks! (15th century)


Day 345 - Night time tree by William Adam, on Flickr




Peace Palace, The Hague. (1914)


Peace Palace in The Hague by Andrés García, on Flickr




Zebra clock: Koningin Julianplein, The Hague (1973)


Zebraklok Den Haag Centraal by Mary Berkhout, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Trier, germany:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Brooklyn, NYC: One Hanson Place


One Hanson Place by Jeffrey Johnson, on Flickr

Buffalo Central Terminal (defunct)









https://news.wbfo.org/post/poloncarz-opposes-central-terminal-funding-plan


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sydney Central Station





509A7598 - Central Railway Station Sydney by Gil Baillache, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Melbourne GPO


GPO, Melbourne by Rina, on Flickr

South Melbourne Town Hall


South Melbourne Town Hall by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Long Island City Clock Tower









NY YIMBY


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv

the Ottoman clock tower in Jaffa

Guy_Yechiely-0211 by עיריית תל-אביב-יפו Tel-Aviv, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Camden, New Jersey City Hall








By Smallbones


----------

